# Error opening IP filter data file - IPTRAF

## qmic

When I start iptraf i get error message : "Error opening IP filter data file"

Anybody can help?

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

You probably upgraded your iptraf and there's an old incompatible datafile lying around in /var/lib/iptraf/ directory. Remove or rename the stuff there and restart iptraf.

----------

